# What is the max amount of ml you would inject per week?



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

*What is the max amount of ml you would inject per week?*​
1ml 62.32%2-4ml 11243.24%5-7ml 5922.78%8+8231.66%


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

What is the max amount of ml you would inject per week?

How much liquid would you pop in your body each week


----------



## BalDEE (Mar 6, 2010)

max a week 4ml split into 2 doses


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

When i was stupid and ignorant, i once frontloaded 4.5ml in each delt in one week!


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> When i was stupid and ignorant, i once frontloaded 4.5ml in each delt in one week!


4.5ml in each delt in 1 single jab???


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

i do 3ml in each delt once a week at the moment lol, i switch from front and rear though


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

I always read never to go over 1.5ml in each delt..... Might give 2 ml in each tomorrow then if this is the case.....


----------



## animal adam (Sep 1, 2010)

I do no more than 2ml in each site. 90% of the time in my legs.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

kieren1234 said:


> 4.5ml in each delt in 1 single jab???


yes mate, but iwas used to delt shots. Had no pip either. Raptor witnessed to so im not lying.

p.s.i never lie (not saying you said i did either, just for the record)


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> yes mate, but iwas used to delt shots. Had no pip either. Raptor witnessed to so im not lying.
> 
> p.s.i never lie (not saying you said i did either, just for the record)


God mate, just take things how they are said LOL!!!! I know you dont lie mate from the posts i have read from you. Thats a massive ammount of oil for delts though isnt it, i bet the barrel was fcuking massive lol!!!

P.s your missus added me as a friend on here, does she want me? Hope so  LOL!


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

kieren1234 said:


> God mate, just take things how they are said LOL!!!! I know you dont lie mate from the posts i have read from you. Thats a massive ammount of oil for delts though isnt it, i bet the barrel was fcuking massive lol!!!
> 
> P.s your missus added me as a friend on here, does she want me? Hope so  LOL!


Yes she said you look cute as a button. Like a little boy 

i got enough meat for them. No need for that amount though. Was just stupid and desperate to get big fast. Only did it the once before coming to my senses. Had one of those "fu.ck it" moments!


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

i havent had any problems...........yet!

ive been doing delts for over a year now, im going back to quads tho as soon as the bigger needles arrive


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Yes she said you look cute as a button. Like a little boy
> 
> i got enough meat for them. No need for that amount though. Was just stupid and desperate to get big fast. Only did it the once before coming to my senses. Had one of those "fu.ck it" moments!


Ok mate, ill start pm'ing her then. Thanks for letting me know.

I know what you mean, been there and done that. Decided to do a load of prop in 1 delt and god did i pay for that!! OUCH!!


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

i find it the easiest and the most pain free to be honest


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Sy. said:


> Fancied trying delts but can't quite seem to get the action right, aspirating etc.. would have to get a mate to do it but not sure if i trust anyone but myself to :lol:


why would you get a mate to do it. Its easier than glutes, no twisting!


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

WhySoSerious said:


> i find it the easiest and the most pain free to be honest


x2


----------



## stevo99 (Nov 28, 2008)

i dont think id be comfortable at more than 4ml of oil per week regardless of the content


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

I had to go for 8+ because I am using more than that a week at the moment 4.5 of test/3ml of deca/ 3ml of masteron not getting any significant sides except maybe a bit sluggish outside the gym.....


----------



## Totalrebuild (May 26, 2009)

3 ml Test per week and 8 ml Mast Prop per week - 11ml in total per week with no probs whatsoever


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

Totalrebuild said:


> 3 ml Test per week and 8 ml Mast Prop per week - 11ml in total per week with no probs whatsoever


And there is me bitching about 2ml of test per week LOL


----------



## Totalrebuild (May 26, 2009)

Lois_Lane said:


> And there is me bitching about 2ml of test per week LOL


Looking at your avi. I want 2 ml of your Test you mate


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

Totalrebuild said:


> Looking at your avi. I want 2 ml of your Test you mate


Well i do use test 1000 so 2ml is 2 grams of gear lol


----------



## Totalrebuild (May 26, 2009)

Lois_Lane said:


> Well i do use test 1000 so 2ml is 2 grams of gear lol


Ahh makes more sense  I do 3 ml Megatest 350... Maybe I'd be better off with Test 1000 for convenience !


----------



## cellmore (Aug 26, 2008)

I can do 11 ml a week, 5 and a half in each quad - no probs so voted for 8+


----------



## Beasted (Sep 22, 2010)

Havent been above 4 ml yet but i woulndt mind doing 6+ if needed into glutes!


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

with my current doses i dont need to go over 4-5ml a week max, 4ml currently


----------



## BillC (Jun 11, 2009)

Last cycle I kicked it off with testolic, which is 100mg/2ml eod, plus 3 test enan, 3ml masteron prop,2ml deca. PMSL, no wonder I put weight on 14ml :lol: . next cycle just doing a nice simple testolic and materon short cycle as wanting to stay leaner. and no, didn't get any better results from multiple pinning as a 2ml a week cycle.


----------



## thaiman (Nov 25, 2010)

i only get 2ml syringes. depends what dose the gear is, surely ?


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

amount of ml's is irelevant as its the doseage per ml that actually means something 

that being said i have in the past shot around the 100ml mark in a week,beat that fukers  and no its no joke lol site enhancement is a wonderful thing.


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

this wasnt the point i was getting at, it was more to the fact how much liquid people are will to inject per week


----------



## cellmore (Aug 26, 2008)

WhySoSerious said:


> this wasnt the point i was getting at, it was more to the fact how much liquid people are will to inject per week


Agreed - that's how I took the q. mate. I like the high concentrate tests so don't need to go up to my max 11 ml per week as a rule.


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

was on 800mg ganabol once dosed at 50mg/ml that alone worked out at 16 ml then 750 test on top, that cycle worked out at 19 ml week .


----------



## coflex (May 10, 2010)

21ml per week. 2ml testovis prop, 1ml mast every day to finish of any cycle


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

fuk me - i get t1tsed off shooting 6 or 7 ml.....I'm cheesed off shooting my 250 mg ml old stock just now - never buying weak gear again - 400 mg ml all the way now


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

weeman said:


> amount of ml's is irelevant as its the doseage per ml that actually means something
> 
> that being said i have in the past shot around the 100ml mark in a week,beat that fukers  and no its no joke lol site enhancement is a wonderful thing.


100ml of what, scartissue_man?

Just think if you actually trained more frequently than every 10 days, ate a proper amount of food and stopped getting drunk and taking rec drugs you would be fvcking huge and that is a certain not a possibility!


----------



## ymir (Jun 4, 2007)

2.5ml ed i think.

250mg test

100mg eq

50mg tren a

125mg tren e

ed


----------



## XL (Aug 12, 2009)

As many ml as it took to get the dose but as little as possible preferably.


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

Lois_Lane said:


> 100ml of what, scartissue_man?
> 
> Just think if you actually trained more frequently than every 10 days, ate a proper amount of food and stopped getting drunk and taking rec drugs you would be fvcking huge and that is a certain not a possibility!


lol various different things 

been rec free for 3 months now mate and its staying that way,drink about once a fortnight and very little at that,gear use isnt abused (tho still is by your standards) and food intake has increased,result is without even trying i am leaner than i have ever been at 232lbs this morning 

btw i train each bodypart once every 8 days,not train every 10 days


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

what is this drink thing you talk about


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

Hmm

3ml each delt,

2ml each bicep

2ml each pecs

4.5ml each quad

I think was the most that excludes hgh mt2 slin etc


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

d4ead said:


> Hmm
> 
> 3ml each delt,
> 
> ...


Lol, all over pip. You must have felt ready to pop!


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

not as bad as i thought, biceps were the only real issue but then there tiny soooo

my delts seem fine to be honest can get 4ml in them np

bicep id prefer to not go over 1ml (yes cos there so small)

pecs wernt to bad only ever did um twice

quads have no real issues can be a bit sore for a day or so (ohh except once)


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

d4ead said:


> not as bad as i thought, biceps were the only real issue but then there tiny soooo
> 
> my delts seem fine to be honest can get 4ml in them np
> 
> ...


i did 2.5ml per bicep for a few weeks. Kept convincing myself the pip wasnt so bad each time...who was i kidding lol.


----------



## nc007 (Nov 21, 2010)

weeman said:


> amount of ml's is irelevant as its the doseage per ml that actually means something
> 
> that being said i have in the past shot around the 100ml mark in a week,beat that fukers  and no its no joke lol* site enhancement* is a wonderful thing.


ive not done to your amount lol **** that starting not to see the point in seo....plenty of other ways to do the same thing.


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

nc007 said:


> ive not done to your amount lol **** that starting not to see the point in seo....*plenty of other ways to do the same thing.*


what like for instance? genuine question btw not being @rsey


----------



## nc007 (Nov 21, 2010)

not gonna say on public forum mate, would pm ya but i cant atm


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

[email protected]


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

nc007 said:


> not gonna say on public forum mate, would pm ya but i cant atm


Snake venom? lol (actually heard some idiots do/did this)


----------



## nc007 (Nov 21, 2010)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Snake venom? lol (actually heard some idiots do/did this)


no lol :lol:



weeman said:


> [email protected]


sent


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

nc007 said:


> no lol :lol:
> 
> sent


cheers mate,interesting but not for me


----------



## Newby (Jan 7, 2008)

At the end of the day it depends on what your taking and what cycle your doing...it varies. And lets not forget most people over compensate with orals even when the injectables are high!


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

i would not feel happy doing more then 4ml a day.......... lol

tbh i would not do more then 4ml in one jab, so say i do each site delts triceps gluts and quads 4m in each of them then i would like the 1st site to have no swelling or oil left before i jab it again so as often as i can as long as the oil from last jab has gone.

if this makes sense? im not saying i want to jab 4ml all the time lol just as long as oils are in and out with enough time for rotation


----------



## David Lloyd (Mar 22, 2006)

was doing 5.5ml every day at one point

was only for about 2 weeks though


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

Newby said:


> At the end of the day it depends on what your taking and what cycle your doing...it varies. And lets not forget most people over compensate with orals even when the injectables are high!


why do people not get the point of the question lol


----------



## steve-h (Jun 12, 2010)

weeman said:


> amount of ml's is irelevant as its the doseage per ml that actually means something
> 
> that being said i have in the past shot around the 100ml mark in a week,beat that fukers  and no its no joke lol site enhancement is a wonderful thing.


Was this contest prep? When doing site enhancement does the site gain a significant amount of muscle size or is it just swelling? I'm interested in how this works.


----------



## vlb (Oct 20, 2008)

does anyone know what the highest concentraton available out there, i know prochem do a tri-test which is 400mg per mil, for most guys on decent cycles this would mean at least 2ml of oil per week just of test!!!!!! that seems like a **** load of oil..


----------



## Pav Singh B. (Nov 6, 2010)

I done up to 6ml /week, 4ml of it was Test Prop and 2ml of it was EQ,

but yeah it really depends on what cycle your doing and how short or long the esters are.


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

my pre comp cycle will be up to 8ml a week and 8 tablets a day


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

im on 14ml a week and 10 anavar daily


----------



## wonderwilson (Jul 25, 2011)

I wouldnt inject, i might take tablets thougth, cant stand the thought of needles.


----------



## bigpit (Dec 2, 2009)

have done 12ml pw before but atm i'm on a paltry 4.5 ml(2.5 ml of T400 and 2 ml of tren E)


----------



## holyroider (Aug 24, 2011)

For me I'm ok with 10 ml a week tried this with anavar was injecting in the ass 25mg/ml


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2011)

was doing 4ml t400 and 3ml tren e a week on my last course...gonna go old school next time, sus, deca and oxy..be a big bear for winter...


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

gbn69 said:


> was doing 4ml t400 and 3ml tren e a week on my last course...gonna go old school next time, sus, deca and oxy..be a big bear for winter...


whats lead you to that high dosed cycles? a lot of cruising and blasting?


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

10ml p/wk of a test/tren/mast mix never do it again PIP was a nightmare with the frequency of injections (all short esters)..


----------



## Malibu (May 13, 2010)

Bad Alan said:


> 10ml p/wk of a test/tren/mast mix never do it again PIP was a nightmare with the frequency of injections (all short esters)..


Daymmm i was only doing 3ml a week of that and it was killing me... gains must of been nice tho?


----------



## SteamRod (Oct 1, 2007)

long acting 14-15ml

short acting 21ml


----------



## methos (Dec 23, 2008)

gbn69 said:


> was doing 4ml t400 and 3ml tren e a week on my last course...gonna go old school next time, sus, deca and oxy..be a big bear for winter...


Ha ha! Those were the days. Only had the choice of test-e or sust. Deca was a given and then either dbol or oxy. Never any major time invested in planning courses back then. Blast and cruise??? Nope just blast back then ha ha! Feeling old now lol!

---

I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=50.392131,-4.083580


----------



## snorkles (May 10, 2011)

I did a 20 week cycle of 1.5ml tren ace, 1.5ml test prop EVERYDAY. (that means 1g test prop, 1g tren weekly) (apart from that I added masteron in the last 3 wks)

got used to it very fast. what I would do is load up all the syringes a week before and pin 1st thing in the morning as soon as I wake up.


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2011)

gbn69 said:


> was doing 4ml t400 and 3ml tren e a week on my last course...gonna go old school next time, sus, deca and oxy..be a big bear for winter...


Only do one big course a year, am 20st and been lifting weights for twenty years, 42 year old didn't start gear till age 36....when I started I just thought, fcuk it, if your gonna be a bear be a grizzly


----------



## zak1990 (Oct 12, 2010)

When on 4ml 2test 2 tren


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Mine was 5ml but soon to be around 14 lol. Only because changing to a 100mg/ml prop and low dose npp. OUCH! dreading it.


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

The least I can use to grow right now 2-4ml


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

zack amin said:


> The least I can use to grow right now 2-4ml


Use short esters and it can easily be 10ml+ a week! Lol


----------



## oldskoolcool (Oct 4, 2009)

4ml per day at the moment about had enough now only a week left then just 2ml a week.


----------



## Mshadows (Mar 16, 2012)

depends what on earth you are running, you could be injecting 2ml of equitesttren which is 1g EQ, 500mg test and 500mg tren which is 2g of gear.

On the other hand you could inject 10ml of Primo which works out at only 1G of gear.


----------



## jord222 (Sep 13, 2012)

Currenly doing 12ml a week, but it is prop and npp so only 100mg/ml


----------



## Superhorse (May 29, 2011)

14-20ml a week at the moment.

Will go down a bit soon.


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

10ml


----------



## dentylad (Nov 19, 2011)

Never done anymore than a ml of test 400 a week, still got great gains with a good bulk diet at the time and 100% natty now so cant really compare. Know a lad who does currently 8ml sust a week and growth...he looks like sh!t!


----------



## skinso (Jan 12, 2011)

I did 1ml on monday of my homebrew and my ass checkbis in so much pain, no more homebrew for me gonna start ordering ugl again


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

skinso said:


> I did 1ml on monday of my homebrew and my ass checkbis in so much pain, no more homebrew for me gonna start ordering ugl again


What did u brew?


----------



## skinso (Jan 12, 2011)

Test e 300mg per ml. Organic gso 2% ba 18% bb. My thoughts on this now is thst I don't think my filters are what they say they are. They are meant to be 0, 2 25mm nylon sterile but they filter alot easier than other filters of the same makeup


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Last cycle I was jabbing 9ml, once per week. 2ml deca, 2ml tren, 5ml test


----------



## Crazy-Northerner (May 5, 2011)

don't go by ml, go by gear content and mg. so however many ml it would take for my required dosage


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

I was on a saline drip once, had 3 litres within 24 hrs.......

Oh wait, you didnt specify what? you just said liquid


----------



## MidwayMuscle (Jun 24, 2013)

Most I was on was about 1G of Test or so? Made out to 4 ml per week, I always felt less is more with the oils specially for those more prone to acne!


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

The max amount i would ? Who knows ill let you know when i get there

The max ml i have would be over 20 however that was due to the fact the pharma deca i was running was only 50mg per ml


----------



## str4nger (Jul 17, 2012)

was running 600 primo, 800 test

that droped to 600 primo, 200 test, 300 tren as of today

in 6 weeks i swicth to 600 primo, 200 test, 500 tren and 500 mast

First time running primo and it is a bitch


----------



## Dana (Mar 24, 2015)

Have used Testolic from Thailand at 12ml a week 4ml each jab eod without problems. And thats only test alone


----------



## SelflessSelfie (May 25, 2014)

I've done 7ml per week.

Next blast will be 1ml test per week plus 2.8ml of other goodies every day.

That's 20.6ml per week. Fvcking hell I'll turn into a bottle of oil.


----------



## Xzavier (Mar 24, 2015)

I have done 6ml in one injection  ... I think that week I injected 14ml.

Why should you not inject as much as you want ? (As long as you don't inject the whole week in one place)


----------



## gcortese (Jan 12, 2013)

If i had enough money to afford anything i wanted. 3ml a day.


----------



## SelflessSelfie (May 25, 2014)

gcortese said:


> If i had enough money to afford anything i wanted. 3ml a day.


Pretty much what I'm doing next blast, 2.8ml short esters a day with my cruise dose of 250mg test per week. Can't wait man.


----------



## gcortese (Jan 12, 2013)

SelflessSelfie said:


> Pretty much what I'm doing next blast, 2.8ml short esters a day with my cruise dose of 250mg test per week. Can't wait man.


I would run 150mg tren a, 100mg EQ and 50mg mast prop ED if funds allowed.

And pharma hgh if i could.


----------



## SelflessSelfie (May 25, 2014)

gcortese said:


> I would run 150mg tren a, 100mg EQ and 50mg mast prop ED if funds allowed.
> 
> And pharma hgh if i could.


Have you run tren and eq together before dude? It's something I wanna try in the future. How did you find it?


----------



## Thomasfreddy (Oct 12, 2014)

12ml split all over

Delts

Glutes

Legs


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

No limits think i done 23 - 25 ml for a while, a lot of primobolan, 1ml of winstrol depot ED soon adds up easy.


----------



## axh819 (Jun 7, 2015)

well most ive ever injected is 3ml a week, but no issues injecting more in the future as im sure i will


----------



## ellis.ben (Jul 2, 2012)

SelflessSelfie said:


> Have you run tren and eq together before dude? It's something I wanna try in the future. How did you find it?


Blood pressure is to much mate and I'm not even joking.. I ran:

900mg Test E

800mg EQ

600mg Tren A

100mg Anadrol

And the side's were unbearable! Took the anadrol away wich helped a little but side's were still bad, dropped the EQ and the cycle just become so much easier! 4week's later threw the anadrol back in and had a good run, awesome pumps, insane strength and wasn't anywhere near as harsh as when the EQ was in the background!

EQ is a nightmare bro honestly.. Would only run it with test, primo and var, personally I'd stay clear of running it with Tren, drol and bol.

Gains just ain't worth the side's..

Just my two cents mate


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

10000ml in my knee...


----------



## Sustanation (Jan 7, 2014)

Is all the oil dispersed through the heart and arterys or am i wrong.


----------



## SelflessSelfie (May 25, 2014)

ellis.ben said:


> Blood pressure is to much mate and I'm not even joking.. I ran:
> 
> 900mg Test E
> 
> ...


Interesting, thanks for sharing mate, really appreciate it. Do you think the sides would have been lessened by using a lower test dose? Say 250mg ew?

Reason I ask is I'm about to try low test for the first time and I'm wondering if low test, high eq and high tren would be more tolerable.

My blast will be low test, high npp, high tren. Can't wait!


----------



## ellis.ben (Jul 2, 2012)

SelflessSelfie said:


> Interesting, thanks for sharing mate, really appreciate it. Do you think the sides would have been lessened by using a lower test dose? Say 250mg ew?
> 
> Reason I ask is I'm about to try low test for the first time and I'm wondering if low test, high eq and high tren would be more tolerable.
> 
> My blast will be low test, high npp, high tren. Can't wait!


Yeah I definitely think it would help mate for sure, but once you throw EQ in with Tren or any highly androgenic oral I think the outcome will pretty much be the same..

Give it a go and keep us posted :beer:


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Injecting is a massive ball ache, I forget to jab 1ml a week let alone multiple shots a day.


----------



## Super -ingh (Aug 2, 2009)

Init...fukin hate jabbing...just about do it every Sunday


----------



## 87peet (Dec 4, 2014)

Injecting about 14ml a week. Test, Tren, Mast. Only quads and delts.


----------



## gcortese (Jan 12, 2013)

Sustanation said:


> Is all the oil dispersed through the heart and arterys or am i wrong.


Looked my best ever with EQ tren and mast, low test (250mg once a month).

I felt perfectly fine, libido was fine, not exceptional but it did the job well enough and it was very refreshing not being a constant walking erection lol.

I aromatise very easily so im not a fan of high test tbh.

But the above stack just brought everything, vascularity, seperation and a very nice fullness/pop to my muscles. Performance in the gym was second to none as well.


----------



## synthasize (Aug 15, 2009)

most ive done is 13ml

4ml sustanon 250

6ml tren ace 100

3ml EQ 300


----------



## puurboi (Feb 16, 2011)

I currently do 4ml of 2ml tren and 2ml test... next cycle I'm adding mast so probably be 5-6ml a week easily there


----------

